# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [Office 365] Recherche informations Word li    excel

## Joobrousse

Bonjour
Voil j'aimerai extraire  des informations d'excel et les faire sortir dans word pas pour faire du publipostage mais dans un courrier  type ou suivant  les infos  il peut faire  ressortir des calculs et des rangs d informations dans un tableau  qui s'allonge sous  Word suivant le nombres d enregistrements   sortir.
Je sais qu'il y a moyen mais je dbute  et  je tourne en rond. J'aimerai  un peu plus d'info pour avancer dans mes recherches.
Je vous remercie  d'avance

----------

